# أسباب قاهرة



## nboutahar1

Hi,
Please, could anyone you tell me how to translate the expression: اسباب قاهرة
Thanks


----------



## Crimson-Sky

_~Understandable reasons._


----------



## إسكندراني

reasons beyond my/his/our/their/etc control


----------



## إسكندراني

Crimson-Sky said:


> _~Understandable reasons._


هذه تعني أسباب مفهومة وقد تكون ترجمة جيدة للأسباب المبررة


----------



## Crimson-Sky

إسكندراني said:


> هذه تعني أسباب مفهومة وقد تكون ترجمة جيدة للأسباب المبررة



But they could mean the same thing in some situations,
Reason = Flight canceled.
_For understandable reasons, he couldn't attend the meeting. 
For reasons beyond his control, he couldn't attend the meeting._
Am i mistaken ?
Thank you


----------



## إسكندراني

They both apply but they mean different things - so in other situations only one or the other might apply


----------



## Crimson-Sky

Okay thank you


----------



## إسكندراني

مثلا
دفعت أسباب قاهرة الدولة الصينية إلى تغيير عاصمتها
For reasons beyond their control, the Chinese state was forced to move their capital.
ما نقدر نقول هنا أنها أسباب مقبولة ، فليس لأحد أن يقبل أو يرفض


----------



## Finland

Hello!

Another translation applicable in some contexts is "force majeure".

HTH
S


----------



## Crimson-Sky

إسكندراني said:


> مثلا
> دفعت أسباب قاهرة الدولة الصينية إلى تغيير عاصمتها
> For reasons beyond their control, the Chinese state was forced to move their capital.
> ما نقدر نقول هنا أنها أسباب مقبولة ، فليس لأحد أن يقبل أو يرفض



Yes, got it ! Thanks again


----------



## إسكندراني

بل أشكركم لطرح النقاش


----------



## suma

compelling reasons


----------



## Crimson-Sky

suma said:


> compelling reasons



Compelling reasons ~أسباب مقنعة .


----------



## suma

قهر  = to compel, force, overwhelm

I don't see at all how this works as a translation _~Understandable reasons._


----------



## Crimson-Sky

قَهَرَ has the meaning of "to subdue", "to beat down", "to subjugate".


----------



## Crimson-Sky

suma said:


> قهر  = to compel, force, overwhelm
> 
> I don't see at all how this works as a translation _~Understandable reasons._



"قَهَرَ" has nothing to do with "to compel" or with "to force" for that matter.


----------



## suma

Sorry, but you are in error.


----------



## Crimson-Sky

suma said:


> Sorry, but you are in error.


That is weird ; I just found something that actually says : قَهَرَ : أَجْبَرَ , أَرْغَمَ (?) 
I (as a native speaker) don't accept it .




​


----------



## Crimson-Sky

suma said:


> I don't see at all how this works as a translation _~Understandable reasons._



In some situations it works just fine (I have already provided an example (post#5)) .


----------



## إسكندراني

القاهرة مدينة تقهر أعدائها
أي تجبرهم على الرحيل
أو ترغمهم على الرحيل


----------



## Crimson-Sky

إسكندراني said:


> القاهرة مدينة تقهر أعدائها
> أي تجبرهم على الرحيل
> أو ترغمهم على الرحيل



For me_ القاهرة مدينة تقهر أعدائها _means القاهرة مدينة تغلبُ أعداءها وتذلهم.


----------

